# glass addicition



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

So not having bought any new glass for over 6 months I've caved in and just purchased a Sigma 10-20mm.

Thanks to Phil (Gitzo) i managed to save myself about 60 quid!

Can't wait to get out there with it and get some super wide angle photos!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a nifty fifty for my Nikon d5100. I've Not decided on the 1.8 af-s or the 1.4 af-s. I bought the d1.8 and love it. Sharp as a razor but don't like the manual focus. When I've bought the new one I'm gonna chuck it on fleabay. 

Has anyone any good or bad points for either lens and which one would you prefer. Using it initially for family and friends portrait stuff. :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Can't comment on the Nikon lenses but I bought the 50mm F1.8 lens and it's awesome! Would defo recomend getting this lens to anyone with a Canon!

Sure the nikon will be awesome as well...


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

After pouring over countless reviews I ended up going for the 35mm afs 1.8 for my d3100. 

Love it, infact it's never off the camera and the kit lens rarely gets used. 

Superb for portraits and anything else where a death of field is desired.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

The Sigma 10-20 was my favourite lens. I had it as a permanent walkabout when I had my Canon. Here's one I took whilst at the Grand Canyon


Canyon 3 by NickTB, on Flickr

I can thoroughly recommend it :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have both the Canon EF50mm/1.8 and the Sigma 10-20mm. While I don't use either a lot, I wouldn't be without either. 

I'd love a 35mm 1.8 or similar at a sensible price - come on Canon and Sigma, wise up and give us a 35mm that doesn't cost over a grand.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Siggy have the 30/1.4 in Canon fit, no?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Canon do a 35mm F2 and Sigma do a 30mm F1.4...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm aware of that, but the Canon 35mm isn't exactly a budget lens. I've quite seriously considered the Sigma 30mm, but it's received rather mixed reviews.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

So the new lens turned up today! Very pleased with it and will take some getting used to!

Here are a couple of shot's I took today at 3pm just as it was getting dark - landscape photography is something i'm quite frankly crap at so I need to practice more but if i'm honest it's not an area of photography I particularly enjoy - i hate carrying a tripod with a passion!

I have never been able to get good photos in bright conditions as either the sky is blown out or the topic is way under exposed. So if anyone can help on that then I'd greatly appreciate it!

1)

Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9851 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

2) Noisey as hell this one:


Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9678 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

3)

Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9675 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

4) A cheeky handheld HDR


IMG_9733_4_5_tonemapped by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

And me trying to be arty 


Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9892 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving No4 matey


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers - really need to get my Photomatix unlocked!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The HDR looks well, still never got round to getting or even trying photomatix.
Some will take the multiple bracketed shots for landscape rather than faffing with filters to balance the sky and foreground.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

It's a great lens to use for things other than landscape too. I used it at the below enduro event


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Glad you like the lens Ed :thumb: One great thing about it is the ability to get lots of foreground detail in on seascape shots like #2 & #3. One bad thing is distortion like in shot #1. Try and keep the back of the camera parallel with the subject to avoid this. Also if you have adobe camera raw use the lens correction tab. As mentioned about other lenses this is one of the problems with the beginner end Nikons, the lack of an AF motor in the body meaning we can't take advantage of the older and sometimes very cheap AF lenses  I have the 35mm f1.8 And love it but realise I could have the 50mm f1.4 AF for less than £100 if I wasn't bothered about AF.

Ed, with regards to exposure problems all you can do is either bracket your shots exposing seperately for the sky then the ground then either blend them in photo shop or and HDR program. Other that you'll have to buy grads which are quite pricey for the 10-20 as y ou need 100 mm wide jobbies


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers phil - I know what you mean by distortion. St Mary's has turned into the leaning tower of pisa in this one!


Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9622 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Cheers phil - I know what you mean by distortion. St Mary's has turned into the leaning tower of pisa in this one!
> 
> 
> Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9622 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Haha, this is easy to sort.... if you had PS CS5  Other than that like i say keep the camera level (lens ways). It accentuates vertical lines when you point it up


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I aint going any where near CS5!

I've got lens correction on LR3 but need to figure out how it works properly.


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

The Sigma 10-20 is a great lens, probably my favourite in my kit bag and those are some great pics Eddie :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Thanks - I see you are in Cornwall. I spend quite a bit of time down that area with work, too bad I can only take one peice of hand luggage on the plane


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

EddieB said:


> Thanks - I see you are in Cornwall. I spend quite a bit of time down that area with work, too bad I can only take one peice of hand luggage on the plane


So you'll know it rains a lot down here then :lol:

We have some lovely scenery, wear a few more layers on the plane and you can bring a bit more kit in your bag


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, only recently joined this forum, now I find a photography section:thumb:

Good timing really as thinking of having a change.

Bought a Canon EOS400d a few years ago to get into DSLR's. got a Canon 50-70mm lens with it. Bought a Sigma 70-300mm lens earlier this year but the more I do with the camera the more disappointed I've become of late. I know its an entry model so thought I'd upgrade.

Been thinking about going for an EOS 60d so I could keep the lenses. I know the Sigma isn't great quality but budgets etc etc.

Have always fancied a Nikon though. Would the 5100 be a comparable camera? Obviously I'd have to start again with lenses. If I sold my current gear this would help with funds so I could stretch to £1000 or do I keep the lenses and spend £6-700 on a new Canon body.

Thanks in advance chaps :wave:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Put your money into the lens rather than a new body.
I also have a 400D, i still feel it is more than adequate for me, i keeo buying more and more lenses for it though and the images get better and better the more you use them.

So in answer to your question I would spend as much as you can on more lenses for your current body


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

The above pictures taken by me (the guys on the motorbikes) that was shot with a 4ooD


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Yeah I use a 500D and it's more than adequate for the time being.

Might upgrade to a 7D but that wont be until 2013/2014 at the very earliest as I want to get some descent lenses first.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

rich-hill said:


> The above pictures taken by me (the guys on the motorbikes) that was shot with a 4ooD





EddieB said:


> Yeah I use a 500D and it's more than adequate for the time being.
> 
> Might upgrade to a 7D but that wont be until 2013/2014 at the very earliest as I want to get some descent lenses first.


Ok, so what lenses are you using on the 4 & 500d?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I bought budget to start off with... now I have all the focal lengths covered I'm saving for EF lenses.

Started with the kit lens - Canon EF-S 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS II Lens

Then I purchased a Canon EF 50mm f1.8 II Lens which is awesome closely followed by a Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II Lens.

I've just purchased a Sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens which I've only had a couple of days.

I am currently saving for a Canon EF 100-400mm f4.5-5.6 L IS USM Lens and something to replace my kit lens... probably go for Canon EF 24-105mm f4 L IS USM Lens.

Once I've got this lot i'll buy a new body.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Tend to photograph a lot of motorsport, this is one of my recent fav's but could be better.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Motorsport is something that i am focusing on in 2012... it's hard at first to get a good shot but once you get an eye for it then it can be very rewarding.

The car looks like it's pretty much in focus while the background is blurred giving a good sense of speed. What lens did you use to take that shot? Did you crop the image?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

it's in focus, but the shutter speed could do with being higher, as it's blurred. 
For motorsport (and I'm sure Buckas would agree), you can't really go wrong with a 70-200, preferably in 2.8 and IS flavours. But then you end up wanting flexibility to go for silly shutter speeds and sod the ISO, so you end up with a 7D for the allegedly fast focus speeds, fps and crop as opposed to a 5D for landscapes...

I can't say I like the 7D, but that's me. I don't have to use it, which is a good thing.

60D or 40D is a decent upgrade, I think, but the glass is just as expensive whichever system you use. Canon have a decent range of long lenses, which is a big point in their favour, along with the professional support. 

What's wrong with the 400D? What's holding you back?

Bret

Bret


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

It was a Sigma 50-200mm, f5.6, 1/125 - not too bad a result for a cheap lens, not been cropped, exactly as i took it.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

bretti_kivi said:


> it's in focus, but the shutter speed could do with being higher, as it's blurred.
> For motorsport (and I'm sure Buckas would agree), you can't really go wrong with a 70-200, preferably in 2.8 and IS flavours. But then you end up wanting flexibility to go for silly shutter speeds and sod the ISO, so you end up with a 7D for the allegedly fast focus speeds, fps and crop as opposed to a 5D for landscapes...
> 
> I can't say I like the 7D, but that's me. I don't have to use it, which is a good thing.
> ...


I agree, I keep getting drawn to the writing on top of the windscreen which is a bit blurry to me.
Not sure whats wrong with the 400d, maybe its me and a lack of proper knowledge, sometimes feel the focus is a bit slow? Trouble is, if I buy a 60d I won't be able to afford a decent lens for a while.

If I went for a Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8 do you think I would notice a big difference from the 50-200mm Sigma? I know my wallet would so I'd want to see some advance wherever possible.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Huge difference, even from the 70-200/f4 without IS. Cheap lenses are cheap for a reason, generally, with a couple of exceptions (Nikon's 35mm/1.8 being one of them and Pentax' DA-L lenses another); they're not very complex, they use simple materials and they're not fast to focus. HSM or USM costs money, as does physical size. My 100-300 is f4 and over 1kg. 82mm filter, 10" long.

Having said that, a monopod might help, too. Without mine, I wouldn't have got this: 








though even that's not perfect, despite 1/320, f5 and ISO125.
This one's better: ISO800, 1/800, f9:










Remember that the focus is allegedly deathly slow here, so it was pre-focussed and then with AF-C keep the car in as it came down the hill. It's also only 260mm or so - the full reach wasn't necessary, but it's nice to have the option.

Bret


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I use a Sgima 70-200 f2.8 for a lot of motorsport. I'm on my phone now but will show some images taken with it later when I'm home.

The lenses i use are

Sigma 70-200 f2.8 - for motorsport this is great!! 
Sigma 10-20 (i used this for the motorcross images above)
Canon 50mm f1.8 (great for some arty shots)
Canon 60mm f2.8 macro (I shot the summer fruit series and iPhone Vs Blackberry, which are in different threads in the photography section on here)

and a Canon speedlite 430 exii

With all of the above i still feel the body is more than up to the job, and i would consider getting another 1 or 2 lenses before i upgraded the body.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Here are some i have taken of motorsport with the 70-200 f2.8 Sigma


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I'd be concerned with a 200mm lens that I wouldn't have enough reach from the spectator areas.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

A nice couple of shots Bret :thumb:

Think I would defo go for an IS version as I'm prone to a bit of shake. Did get a monopod for Xmas so looking forward to trying that.

Got this shot or two which was a bit sharper just after heavy fog lifted. Pity car wasn't more colourful to brighten things up.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... siggy have a decent 1.4x TC (I know, I have one) and they might even work with HSM on a Canon... I know they don't with HSM on Pentax.

About the Chevette - I'll open a thread on that in a second, it's a great example of why PP is important. 

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

@dirtyboy: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245572


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

even cheap lenses can produce some good results but its getting upgarded for some L glass all pics on a 400d


IMG_0323 by martin woods, on Flickr


mark pollard metro 6r4 by martin woods, on Flickr


IMG_1525 by martin woods, on Flickr


IMG_2228 by martin woods, on Flickr


----------

